

What do we do with SMIL? - robin_reala
https://birtles.wordpress.com/2015/05/01/what-do-we-do-with-smil/

======
walterbell
Once upon a time (~2003), it was possible to use SMIL to seamlessly play/edit
videos from multiple streaming servers, with pre-buffering of clips so that
the composite video stream was continuous. This could be hosted at any HTTP
address which returned an SMIL file.

Is a similar capability possible today, with any video player?

~~~
agumonkey
Funny how old standards are often very capable, SMIL, VRML, SGML but too
heavy. Smaller descendants appear and grab the market.

------
colanderman
_One example, is that even with CSS Animations, CSS Transitions, Web
Animations and the Motion Path module, we still couldn’t create a font using
SVG-in-OpenType where the outlines of the glyphs wiggle._

Uh... I don't think you're helping your case...

~~~
brianskold
Yeah, maybe not everyone is excited by moving fonts. How about, you couldn't
make animated cartoons (which often rely on animating path data) and embed
them as <img>s like you can with animated GIFs?

